# Sticky  Quartet10 Clearance



## Creative Sound

Since we have a limited number of APR10s left and some Q10 Baltic birch cabinets we are going to clear some of this out on a first come basis.

We have 1 assembled unfinished 18" cube and 2 flat packs for the same enclosure. These have all the holes cut and include bracing. Order a Quartet10 kit and you can have the cabinet free but you will pay the shipping.

If you are interested please contact us by email.

We also have a 14" cube flat pack cut for an SDX10 and a BASH300. This also is free plus shipping if you order the driver/amp combo.


----------



## mmmducks

Will you be getting more APR10s or are they being discontinued?


----------



## Creative Sound

mmmducks said:


> Will you be getting more APR10s or are they being discontinued?


They will likely be discontinued. Certainly won't order anymore until we're low on the others. Jeff is modeling the SDX10 with APR12s and we should have those up shortly.


----------



## mmmducks

Ok thanks. I better order another quartet 10 right away then if I want a matching sub for my current one.


----------



## Creative Sound

mmmducks said:


> Ok thanks. I better order another quartet 10 right away then if I want a matching sub for my current one.


You got it. Send me an email with your address and we'll quote the whole thing.


----------



## rmcole1

Hello Sir,
Do you any finished or flat pack cabinets for your CSS Quartet12 Subwoofer Kits? I do have an external amp if that makes any difference.
Thanks again. Rick


----------



## Creative Sound

rmcole1 said:


> Hello Sir,
> Do you any finished or flat pack cabinets for your CSS Quartet12 Subwoofer Kits? I do have an external amp if that makes any difference.
> Thanks again. Rick


Hi,

We are looking into a whole range of flat pack cabinets and I will be meeting with someone this weekend to start planning what will be offered.

Thanks for your support.

Bob


----------



## rmcole1

Sounds like a plan. I am sure there are a lot of "us" who don't have the tools or time to build one of these. 
I asked my wife if I could use her dad's tools and she laughed about cutting my finger off .
Please update and thanks again


----------

